
Our AI President - jeanbebe
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/22/opinion/donald-trump-our-ai-president.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-right-region&region=opinion-c-col-right-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-right-region&_r=0
======
Animats
That's more like Karl Rove in his heyday as a data analyst.[1]

[1] [https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f6/f8/6d/f6f86d6de...](https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f6/f8/6d/f6f86d6deb17e5072a69e1313afeba14.jpg)

